# Wall mounted rotary table platform



## melsdad (Jun 29, 2014)

Some of you may remember.  A while back I got a 16" troyke rotary table and this thing is 200+pounds. Since I got it I have been thinking of a storage solution that would allow me to move this from the machine and back myself. 

We recently scrapped a machine at work that had a swiveling arm that the control was mounted to. My wheels began to turn!

Here is the table and the method I use now:



This is the arm I am going to mount to the wall. Lucky for me this was grossly over built for a machine control:





Mounting plate that will be attached to the wall:


----------



## melsdad (Jun 29, 2014)

I made this tap collet so I could power tap the eight 5/8-11 threaded holes. It fits a 3/4" collet:


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 29, 2014)

That must have been a heavy control ahahaha. Those are some good parts to start with


----------



## melsdad (Jun 29, 2014)

Parts are sand blasted, painted an ready to install.


----------



## melsdad (Jun 29, 2014)

Here we go:


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice installation of the arm, Brian, but how do you move the RT between the swing arm and the mill table?  I assume the swing arm will swing right up to the table?  The only drawback I can see is that I wouldn't want to be near that thing if it ever gets knocked off of there, it'll make a crater in the floor!


----------



## Andre (Jun 29, 2014)

Is it attached to the mount in any way? I hope it doesn't fall! If it does it's a goner for sure knowing cast iron.


----------



## melsdad (Jun 29, 2014)

There is a clamp that holds it to the arm.  Were it is located it should never get knocked off.


----------



## ray hampton (Jun 29, 2014)

can the rotary table be use without removing it from the support ?


----------



## melsdad (Jun 29, 2014)

ray hampton said:


> can the rotary table be use without removing it from the support ?


No it can't


----------



## atwatterkent (Jun 29, 2014)

Great idea. Nice installation


----------



## benmychree (Jun 29, 2014)

Another solution is a bench along the back wall, where the heavier acessories can be stored and a hinged bridge that is hinged to it at table height and swings down onto the mill table and the acessory is slid along it onto the mill table; me, I'm still straining myself to accomplish the task"manually", but nearing 70 yrs old, maybe it is time to install one.


----------



## melsdad (Jun 30, 2014)

benmychree said:


> Another solution is a bench along the back wall, where the heavier acessories can be stored and a hinged bridge that is hinged to it at table height and swings down onto the mill table and the acessory is slid along it onto the mill table; me, I'm still straining myself to accomplish the task"manually", but nearing 70 yrs old, maybe it is time to install one.




I didn't have any room for a bench along the wall. With the free parts I had to deal with this was the simplest solution. My original plan was to mount a small H beam to the ceiling and mount a sturdy shelf to the wall at the end of the beams travel. Then use a chain block to move the table to and from the machine when needed.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jul 5, 2014)

Excellent idea and excellent execution!


----------

